# Chris Vale 2019 Lawn Care Journal



## capples3 (Sep 17, 2018)

Hey everyone,

I thought I would share a lawn journal here for 2019. I did a complete reno of my backyard in mid September here not far from Toronto (Cut it very close) I'll update as I go along, looking forward to seeing how this progresses as the spring goes along. I reseeded with 100% TTTF.

Also of note, I've started my own YouTube channel geared towards us up here in Canada. I've just published my first video (front yard) Would love to hear feedback. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYXJ92bCbJtQL1DaYr58iGA

Sept 28, 2018 10 days after seeding


Oct 12, 2018 3 weeks after seeding


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Great start! Do you have any 2019 upates or photos?


----------



## capples3 (Sep 17, 2018)

Those will be coming this week. I'm staring down rain 4 out of the next 5 days including today!


----------



## capples3 (Sep 17, 2018)

Here is my updated backyard, it's growing in SUPER thick. I've just reseeded a few bare spots and hope to seem them come to life in the next week. Overall, so far, so good! I'll be putting down an app of Milo on it today.


----------

